# PENN 525 Mag



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was curious if anyone had experienced with the PENN 525 Mag? If so, what do you think about it. I know that it got replaced with the Squall. 

Can the 525 Mag be used as surf fishing?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 525mag was designed specifically for surf fishing. They are excellent casting reels. Ive owned one along with the regular 525gs reels and think highly of them both.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

What about the line capacity? I currently have the DAIWA Sealine SL30SH.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 525 is rated to 275yds of 15lb mono. I have two 525s (non mags) and have 300yds of 16lb high seas black widow on one and 220yds of 20lb Ande on the other.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a 525 Mag if you'd like to try it. If you like it I'll make you a deal. It's freshly rebuilt and rocket fast. I was an Ambassadeur guy, but like the more substantial feel of the 525. It's all Chris' fault. The Okuma Contoura is less popular and out of production, but another very similar reel. I've got one of those you can try as well. Check out the new Penn Squall 12, too. That's the direction I'm going.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The 525s can be bullied and beat up. No real worries of a scratch or any crap like that


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

The mags are great for surf fishing. I can also attest to the new squalls, I own two of them. the 15 and the 40. The 40 is killer for bottom fishing. Have personally tackled a 65lb red drum and a 75lb amberjack on it. She hasnt seen deep dropping yet but its only a matter of time. I use the 15 for flounder, tog, sheeps, striper and sea bass, really anything smaller game. Great reels and they do cast. The versa handle system is great too when you are taking on big amberjack, gives you leverage to be able to put the pressure on. Matched up to a torque jigging rod, mine has cuts in the foregrip from the braid digging in... Good luck and definitely check them out


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

So, what is the difference between the Mag and the GS version? Which would you prefer for a casting capability? As much as I would consider an Abu, but I would be more conservative yet want it to be reliable...


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> The mags are great for surf fishing. I can also attest to the new squalls, I own two of them. the 15 and the 40. The 40 is killer for bottom fishing. Have personally tackled a 65lb red drum and a 75lb amberjack on it. She hasnt seen deep dropping yet but its only a matter of time. I use the 15 for flounder, tog, sheeps, striper and sea bass, really anything smaller game. Great reels and they do cast. The versa handle system is great too when you are taking on big amberjack, gives you leverage to be able to put the pressure on. Matched up to a torque jigging rod, mine has cuts in the foregrip from the braid digging in... Good luck and definitely check them out


Togs? there is Togs here in Florida? I guess I need to find them...used to fish for them quite a bit up north. Especially stripers....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The mag was technically in the GS series. It is just a 525gs with a magnetic braking system added whereas the regular 525gs just has a centrifugal brake.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

*Abus*

"As much as I would consider an Abu, but I would be more conservative yet want it to be reliable..."

I like light tackle, and the Ambasadeurs are definitely the light tackle jewel in the surf. Never had any dependability problems.

My Ambassadeur 6500 CT "Blue Yonder"


----------



## wardicus79 (Apr 12, 2012)

Joe I'd be very willing to take the 525 mag off your hands, and I also will be looking into the squall. Although I believe I wil go will the 12. Glad to here some feeback on the squall as I had not yet heard of anyone using them


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*525 Mag Reels*



Pompano Joe said:


> "As much as I would consider an Abu, but I would be more conservative yet want it to be reliable..."
> 
> I like light tackle, and the Ambasadeurs are definitely the light tackle jewel in the surf. Never had any dependability problems.
> 
> My Ambassadeur 6500 CT "Blue Yonder"


A lot of my friends on an East Coast Surf Fishing Forum changed over to the 525 from their ABU 6500s. They like them.

I didn't succumb to the urge and still use my ABUs. I do use a Penn Mag 10(sans LW) that is a winner. I also own two Penn Squidders for the larger fish.

If I could buy one cheap enough; I might consider one. 

Right now; I'm giving fishing lessons to a Mitchell 406 spinning reel strapped onto a Torqued Solutions Black Mamba.  C2


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, I am convinced, I will be going with PENN. Thank you all for the inputs


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

wardicus79 said:


> Joe I'd be very willing to take the 525 mag off your hands, and I also will be looking into the squall. Although I believe I wil go will the 12. Glad to here some feeback on the squall as I had not yet heard of anyone using them


Sold Penn 525 to Wardicus! Thanks PFF!



emon550 said:


> Okay, I am convinced, I will be going with PENN. Thank you all for the inputs


Let me know what you're looking for and I'll try to save you a few bucks.


----------



## Gotta Gaff 'Em (Jan 4, 2013)

No sadly there are no tog this far south. Heard from my friends back in VA that they are picking up right now. Water is finally getting right. No new state records like last year but some that are getting close.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Gotta Gaff 'Em said:


> No sadly there are no tog this far south. Heard from my friends back in VA that they are picking up right now. Water is finally getting right. No new state records like last year but some that are getting close.


Yeah, kind of figured that....Togs usually start running from about October (pier side) until spring or so...atleast during the cold season and stripers come in. Them togs are hell of a fish to tackle with.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

*525 mag*

Have two love them,what a great reel! One of the best Penn ever made,a real brut! Use them for surf fishing all the time no problems.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

How about the clicker? Is it loud enough to be heard say....at least 20 ft away from it? Or is it sufficient...?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Penn Reels*



Stan Lockhart said:


> Have two love them,what a great reel! One of the best Penn ever made,a real brut! Use them for surf fishing all the time no problems.


Good to see you posting.

When are you coming down? C2


----------

